# Anyone going for treatment after PND and on citropram



## traceytbird80 (May 3, 2011)

Hi 

I have had a sucessful icsi cycle which resulting in our beauiful son who is now 10 months old.  I suffered PND and was put on 20mg on citropram which has been helping we are now looking to go for a FET and was going to try coming off my tablets like I did first time round but now panicking and struggling to come off them wondering if anybody else has had the same problema and had any sucessful cycles while on citropram.  So worried as want to do everything same as last time by coming off them but wondering if I do I will stress out to much and it wont work anyway.  Very confused thanks in advance.

Tbird


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I wasn't on Citalopram but was on Venlafaxine when I had my second cycle of IVF, after suffering severe PND.  I went through treatment on Venlafaxine and then gradually came off them once I was pregnant, although my consultant was happy for me to stay on them during my pregnancy if I needed them.  

I would speak to your GP or to your ferility consultant and see what they say.


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hi i'm in similar situation. Lo 10mth old on citalopram. Ttc no 2 but not ready to come off meds


----------



## traceytbird80 (May 3, 2011)

Hi

thanks for your replies.

Monkeymoo - are you going to go through treatment on your tablets or put it off a little its so hard trying to do the best thing cant help thinking if I do it wont work as I was not on them first time round and we were sucessful even though they said from a medical point of view it would not make any difference suppose its just getting my head sorted with it all.

tbird x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello tracybird80

I took citalopram all the way through my treatment and subsequent pregnancy. I discussed it with my GP, CPN, and consultant. There are no contraindications. It would have been much worse to get ill with anxiety/depression during a time that is stressful enough anyway   

Good luck

DameLottie x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

No treatment scheduled yet just seeing what happens if we stop trying not to.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I was on citalopram whilst having tx and weaned myself off them when i got my bfp (not for PND but for depression i had anyway) but i went back on them about 2 months ago as my consultant and a psychiatrist in a joint clinic appt said it was fine.  However, i believe i will have to come off them if i breastfeed or switch to sertraline.

DL did you breastfeed?  Did you have to change meds?

GGx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello GG    

No I didn't. I always knew I wouldn't be able to because of breast surgery I had a few years ago so I never thought to ask that.


----------

